# Has anyone bought any progesterone over the counter?



## DaisyDuke

I'm thinking of buying some i'm 6DPO today, has anyone got any experience? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

XXX


----------



## jacky24

Im on progesterone tabs, been on them now for 5months to regulate my cycle, and i have had 3 ovulatory cycles now....

Depending for what reason you are wanting to use the progesterone.... as without my 28 tabs i will never have AF..... 

O im on POSTOVAL and they were perscribed meds... :hug:


----------



## DaisyDuke

I have a LP of 8 days, i want to make it longer, i'm wondering if maybe there is a fetilised egg in me but it wont stick cos my body will wash it out in a few days. I feel so desperate right now, i thought i was seeing the FS in just over a week but it turns out it will be his nurse :cry: all i want is some progesterone :hissy:


----------



## jacky24

Have you tried EPO to lenghten your LP... I would suggest the progesterone as im getting to about 14DPO before the :witch: shows, but it is always beter to get the go ahead from a doctor before you go onto it... as when i stop the progesterone as i said no :witch:... and when you do leave them it can mess up your cycle and O....

Im not trying to scare you off, but i don't go without my progesterone tabs.... 

Good luck daisy... OH always tells me GOD came on a donkey not a racing horse... all good and special things take time to make....:hug:


----------



## FJL

To my knowledge, all progesterone (any hormone drugs for that matter) are prescription only.


----------



## jacky24

FJL said:


> To my knowledge, all progesterone (any hormone drugs for that matter) are prescription only.

Agreed i can only get my meds with a perscription... :hugs:


----------



## DaisyDuke

I have tried everything over the counter :hissy: EPO agnus cactus maca tons of B6, i should be getting progesterone on precription in just over a week from the FS but now i'm being told i have to see his nurse first :cry:


----------



## Beckic

oh sweetie - I know it is so upsetting about seeing the nurse - but hopefully she maybe able to help you as well?

I saw the nurse my first fertiltiy clinic appt. (i think its standard practice for the NHS to weed out timewasters) and she did send me for another lot of blood tests and my DH for another SA test - so they do have some power - so she might be able to help?

I know you feel really desperate right now - but please be careful re the progesterone. You can buy the cream over the counter - but from what I have seen its for menopausal women - i also have a short luteal phase and have thought about buying some but i dont want to do anything without the doctor saying so - just because I am worried I could make things worse. i dont mind taking the vitamins cos they are natural (although they havent really helped on the luteal phase front) - but i would use anything else with caution.

the NHS is soooooo slow and i know it is so frustrating - my fertitliy clinic has appointments 6 months apart so it is so hard getting anything done - I really feel for you.

I really hope this is your cycle sweetie - and at least you have an appt next week with someone so at least you are in the system. like I said i saw the nurse first and then the next time saw the doctor who was great - so now you are in the system it will get better and easier I promise.

Lots of hugs sweetie.

B x x :hug::hug:


----------



## loopylew

Beckic said:


> oh sweetie - I know it is so upsetting about seeing the nurse - but hopefully she maybe able to help you as well?
> 
> I saw the nurse my first fertiltiy clinic appt. (i think its standard practice for the NHS to weed out timewasters) and she did send me for another lot of blood tests and my DH for another SA test - so they do have some power - so she might be able to help?
> 
> I know you feel really desperate right now - but please be careful re the progesterone. You can buy the cream over the counter - but from what I have seen its for menopausal women - i also have a short luteal phase and have thought about buying some but i dont want to do anything without the doctor saying so - just because I am worried I could make things worse. i dont mind taking the vitamins cos they are natural (although they havent really helped on the luteal phase front) - but i would use anything else with caution.
> 
> the NHS is soooooo slow and i know it is so frustrating - my fertitliy clinic has appointments 6 months apart so it is so hard getting anything done - I really feel for you.
> 
> I really hope this is your cycle sweetie - and at least you have an appt next week with someone so at least you are in the system. like I said i saw the nurse first and then the next time saw the doctor who was great - so now you are in the system it will get better and easier I promise.
> 
> Lots of hugs sweetie.
> 
> B x x :hug::hug:

I agree with everything Beckic has said, as you know i have a short luteal phase and my results came back today that at 7dpo my levels were ok, i just don't see how thats right when AF showed up at 9dpo but im now thinking its the beginning of the cycle thats messed up and I should be ovulating a week earlier rather than trying to lenghtn my luteal phase given that my vyvles have just regulated at 27/28 days. Ive tried B6 and Agnus castus, gonna try book GP appt again tommorrow to see if theres anything I can do given we've been fobbed off for another 3 months. I was gonna try cream but i really don't know given my blood results


----------



## DaisyDuke

Thanks girls Loopylew my CD21 results came back ok to. I think all there looking for is if u O. Thanks for ur support and kind words it means a lot and does. XXX


----------



## JASMAK

My progesterone (Prometrium) is by prescription, and is to be only taken while pregnant, so I will start today. ;)


----------



## loopylew

thats crap why don't they look at the normal levels then!!!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

I have no idea the logic, maybe we should gather all the LPD girls together and try to change medical opinions on it. I heard they put 30% of infertile couples down to unkown reasons, but many medical people arent prepared to explore a LPD. XXX


----------



## loopylew

i know its depressing! i think thats why im struggling to get people to listen!!


----------



## Sarah+

I have a short LP and my dr agreed it's def something that shouldn't be ignored. I'm am having CD and then if prog low, tyring porgesterone. But my dr said if that doesn't do the trick, Clomid is really the best option, as it works on the other end of the cycle to make you ov earlier. My only querry about that is that isn't your LP meant to stay basically the same each month...? So would clomid just shorten our overall cycles?


----------



## DaisyDuke

Sarah+ said:


> I have a short LP and my dr agreed it's def something that shouldn't be ignored. I'm am having CD and then if prog low, tyring porgesterone. But my dr said if that doesn't do the trick, Clomid is really the best option, as it works on the other end of the cycle to make you ov earlier. My only querry about that is that isn't your LP meant to stay basically the same each month...? So would clomid just shorten our overall cycles?

I want to see your g.p :hissy:


----------



## Sarah+

I want to see your g.p :hissy:[/QUOTE]


I'll keep you posted with what she says. I live in Asia (but see a western doc) so I think the laws/processes are far most relaxed than in some other places. I am lucky I know. I hope you get your progesterone after your appointment. I was so dissapointed that I didn't get any this month, after my CD21 tests showed no ov this month:hissy: (but I think CD21 was a mistake for me anyway, as it was nowhere near 7DPO)


----------



## WendyJ90

I began taking this for extremely irregular periods. Progesterone (prometrium) has restored my sex drive and has given me a regular period. Insurance co. would not pay for this so I have to take it online.
I *found this website* \\:D/ and got progesterone with promocode "*GET10*"


----------



## pamg

I have a short luteal phase of around 9 days. Ive been TTC#2 for nearly 2 years. I've been having fertility tests at my local hospital & saw a consultant Tuesday to discuss the results. He suggested ivf is our best option & was a bit dismissive when I suggested I try progesterone but now I've had more time to think after my appt I want to at least give it a go before thinking about going down ivf route. I'm going to make a docs appt next week to see if she can perscribe some or if I need to go back hospital to request them.


----------

